# Plug and spoon rod



## Rolo (Nov 6, 2008)

I need recommendations for a rod to throw spoons and plugs for spanish mackerel. I have been using a 7 foot rod but I want something to get better distance when the fish are just out side the breakers and hanging on the mud line. Thinking something 8 to 9 foot spinning. I just need more distance.


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

Check out the steelhead rods 8 1/2 to 9 1/2 light medium fast lot of fun


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

I agree with Harrymanz. Those rods will work. A 9-foot rod will do wonders for you. I recommend you check out the Lamiglass John Skinner or Nightshift rods if you have the cash. If you don’t, a Tica Dolphin will work well for you, too. I like my Ticas. Love my Lamis.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

BlackHole Suzuki 9'6" or 10' 1/2-2oz.


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

If you're not trying to break the bank a daiwa emcast 9' is pretty sweet. I bet the penn squadrons will get the job done too. I have the emcast and it launches a 2oz


----------



## basswipe (Mar 2, 2006)

So many options out there.

If I truly had to pick a rod based on budget (or lack of!) my first pick would be a StarRods Stellar Surf 9',second would be a Tsunami Airwave 9'.

If you have a higher budget then the possibilities are endless.If Lamiglas still made the Arra series rods,an XRA1084 would be sweet,I love mine for throwing plugs.

The best overall rod I can think of for both money spent and quality received would be a StarRods Paraflex series rod.They have two 9' rods in that line.


----------



## finfish (Jun 1, 2005)

For lighter lures steelhead rods are hard to beat. There are several that are reasonably priced.


----------



## Lukeksnyder1 (Nov 12, 2019)

I have to say I agree with the tsunami airwaves. I love love love the st croix mojo medium moderate action 10’ 6” rod. Casts a mile and I think they make the moderate medium in 9’. Whatever you choose I love medium rods (and with those steelhead rods medium or medium slow rods are so fun with small fighters like Spanish)


----------



## Jdiesel (Mar 12, 2020)

All the above are correct. It all depends on “you”. A short pitch for blitzing blues with silver or a good toss with a shrimp and popping cork.

I have a 9’ Lami ( Surf&Jetty) paired with a slammer 3 4500 that I love.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

*First and foremost is casting technique.* That alone can make a huge difference that will immediately add yardage to all casts. A longer rod can definitely help as it will allow more line drop off the tip, for a larger arc mid cast on those necessary off-the-ground and pendulum casts.

After technique comes the rod and the payload it prefers for distance, then the line diameter and a reel that's designed for distance casting. This will mean having a rod that's designed to best launch the lure weights you need to cast. Large but light lures (plugs) will be at a distance disadvantage, where smaller, heavier, more aerodynamic metals (spoons) will be best.


----------

